

Ask HN: What are the best services for building an API to your data? - merinid

I am looking for something, open source or commercial, that acts as a broker in between external requests and our server so that I can control rate limiting, billing, throttling, etc...
======
dangrossman
[http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/10/19/api-service-
provi...](http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/10/19/api-service-provider-
roundup/)

~~~
merinid
thanks

